

NxtCoin (a.k.a Bitcoin 2.0) 1.0.0 is out - kushti
http://info.nxtcrypto.org/

======
rplnt
> a.k.a Bitcoin 2.0

Where is this coming from?

~~~
DellTrinitron
He's peddling BS to get people to buy in.

To get an idea of what the altcoin scene is like, spend a few days on this
forum:

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=159.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=159.0)

Filth.

~~~
kushti
Unlike most altcoins, Nxt is built from scratch and has many features from
start Bitcoin forks getting slowly.

